# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agropecuarios  VENDO QUINUA NEGRA Y ROJA ORGANICA CERTIFICADA

## Quinua organica de colores

*Busco comprador para mi stock de quinua negra y roja orgánica certificada.
contamos con 12 ton de quinua negra y 7 ton de quinua roja. 
Tenemos la certificación orgánica al día y brindaremos la información que se nos solicite. 
Buen día, 
Marlis Ferreyros
CASA ECOLÓGICA DISTRIBUIDORA SAC.*Temas similares: Venta de quinua roja Busco pequeños productores/exportadores de quinua blanca, roja y negra Vendo Cebolla cabeza roja Vendo quinua roja convencional cultivado bajo parameros organicos Ofrezco quinua roja convencional (Red Quinoa)

----------

Andesorganics

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> *Busco comprador para mi stock de quinua negra y roja orgánica certificada.
> contamos con 12 ton de quinua negra y 7 ton de quinua roja. 
> Tenemos la certificación orgánica al día y brindaremos la información que se nos solicite. 
> Buen día, 
> Marlis Ferreyros
> CASA ECOLÓGICA DISTRIBUIDORA SAC.*

 Hola marlis: 
Ayer recibí tu correo, así que aprovecho este tema para preguntarte si estás en capacidad de exportar la quinua que ofreces o la estás ofreciendo para venta local. Voy a ofrecer el producto a algunas empresas que conozco y te aviso cualquier cosa.  
Saludos y suerte con la búsqueda de compradores.

----------


## Quinua organica de colores

Hola Bruno, si estamos en capacidad de exportar. De hecho, toda la campaña se hizo con esa mira.  El producto
 es de primera!
Avisame cualquier cosa. 
Gracias,
Marlis Ferreyros Blondet
CASA ECOLOGICA DISTRIBUIDORA

----------


## Quinua organica de colores

Una cosita más, Bruno. 
En realidad, soy neófita en esto del forum y nose muy bien como aprovecharlo al máximo. tienes algunso tips?
Este espacio que aparecen disgregados todos las áreas (dice: granos, hortalizas, floricultura, etc) Es para inscribirse como miembro de alguna área o sólo los mensajes que se ponen son disgregados por temas? 
Gracias otra vez, 
Marlis Ferreyros Blondet
CASA ECOLOGICA DISTRIBUIDORA SAC.

----------


## jportugal

Hola Marlis 
Me puedes dar una oferta formal incluyendo una descripcion? Tambien estoy a la busqueda de un proveedor que me puede vender minimo 100ton de quinua blanca organica durante el 2013 
Mi correo es jportugal@villaandina.com 
Saludos
Juan Portugal   

> *Busco comprador para mi stock de quinua negra y roja orgánica certificada.
> contamos con 12 ton de quinua negra y 7 ton de quinua roja. 
> Tenemos la certificación orgánica al día y brindaremos la información que se nos solicite. 
> Buen día, 
> Marlis Ferreyros
> CASA ECOLÓGICA DISTRIBUIDORA SAC.*

----------


## ljpo

Buenos dias, hablo desde Guatemala recientemente conoci este grano llamado quinua y me parece interesante su alto contenido proteinico que es basico para una buena alimentacion, ya que en Guatemala hay un alto indice de desnutricion quisiera saber si vendes semillas para sembrar asi puedo cosechar en mi finca de cafe y con esto alimentar a los trabajadores y a sus familias, agradeceria tu respuesta de igual manera aunque no las vendas o si sabes de alguien que venda la semilla para sembrar, gracias. (En caso de que las vendieras buscaria la fomra para importarlas a mi país, gracias) Att. Javier Perez Ovalle
Correo: lj_po@hotmail.com (La primera letra es L minuscula)

----------


## Grazzia

Por favor enviame la información a mi correo grazziama@hotmail.com con ASUNTO: QUINOA PERU, gracias.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Una cosita más, Bruno. 
> En realidad, soy neófita en esto del forum y nose muy bien como aprovecharlo al máximo. tienes algunso tips?
> Este espacio que aparecen disgregados todos las áreas (dice: granos, hortalizas, floricultura, etc) Es para inscribirse como miembro de alguna área o sólo los mensajes que se ponen son disgregados por temas? 
> Gracias otra vez, 
> Marlis Ferreyros Blondet
> CASA ECOLOGICA DISTRIBUIDORA SAC.

 Hola de nuevo Marlis: 
Nunca respondí a tu consulta sobre tips, pero tal vez el más importante para vender productos del campo, es subir fotos a los temas que publiques. Debes saber que una imagen vale más que mil palabras, y en el caso de ventas de productos agropecuarios, no es la excepción. Por eso, siempre será recomendable publicar fotos de los campos de cultivo antes de la cosecha, y del proceso que sigue antes de su venta final, para mostrar a los clientes cómo es que haces las cosas.  
Por otro lado, me gustaría saber cómo te fue con la venta de tu quinua, y si tienes algún comentario al respecto que sea importante o interesante de compartir con los demás, ya que la idea de este portal, es precisamente facilitar el intercambio de información agropecuaria, ya sea técnica, comercial, etc. 
Saludos

----------


## Norberto.Estrada

Buenos dias:
Estoy interesado en adquirir quinua negra y roja lavada y de ser posible con selección optica, las cantidades que requiero son de 1500 kgs negra y 4500 roja. 
Saludos

----------


## Norberto.Estrada

Buenos dias: 
Estoy interesado en adquirir quinua negra y roja podrias brindarme tus precios y disponibilidad???

----------


## Manuel Chavez

Una consulta
Cual es el precio de la tonelada de quinua?
Me podría enviar una proforma a mi correo? v.m_96@hotmail.com
Saludos Manuel

----------


## SASA

vendo quinua blanca orgánica calidad exportación
con certificado BCS OKO
certificado Kosher
certificado HACCP
el precio por TN es de $ 6000 usd
dispongo de 100 TN solo empresas interesadas no intermediarios
compra mínima 1 contenedor

----------


## Luciana Kuo

Hola
Estoy buscando quinoa roja organica, si tienen stock, por favor que me comunique
gracias
Luciana

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Hola
> Estoy buscando quinoa roja organica, si tienen stock, por favor que me comunique
> gracias
> Luciana

 Estimada Luciana, está complicado conseguir quinua roja orgánica en estos momentos. Te podría conseguir convencional si es que te interesa. Saludos.

----------


## kscastaneda

Tenemos quinua rosada arequipa y otras si estan interesados lo cultivamos en Jayanca - Lambayeque.  biofertil@live.com

----------


## Luciana Kuo

Estoy buscando quinoa roja organica para exportar a Taiwan, tiene stock ?
si se comunica comigo , gracias
Luciana

----------


## Luciana Kuo

Si puede enviarme a mi correo que es huella44@yahoo.com.tw
el certificado para ver si sirve en Taiwan ya que no todos los certificados organicos sirven en Taiwan
y cotizarme a Taipei de Taiwan, muchas gracias
Luciana

----------


## jflor7

cordiales saludos: tengo quinua blanca , aproximadamente son 13 a 15 toneladas por ahora, queremos ampliar áreas, de quinua negra , blanca .
deseamos contactarnos con empresas interesadas en estos productos. esta quinua es producida en zonas altas de Arequipa y Distritos tradicionales . la quinua tiene certificación orgánica grupal . también tenemos análisis del lote.
mi correo es jabevi7@hotmail.com
gracias
Jflor7

----------


## Miriam30

buen dia,favor de indicar la procedencia de la quinua ,necesariamente estoy interesada por la roja e indicar cuano es el costo puesto en mi almacen LIMA-LOS OLIVOS,REMITIR al correo miriamcornejo3@gmail.com

----------


## EXPORTANDO MI PERU

Porfavor pueden enviar cotizacion de las QUINUAS Y VOLUMEN TODAS LAS ESPECIFICACIONES TENGO CLIENTES EN EUROPA Y USA INTERESADOS  dcarlosexportacioneseimportaciones@hotmail.com ó cjara161@gmail.com Gracias espero respuesta

----------


## Hugo Ilan

Estimados, tengo un pequeño lote de 400kg de quinua roja ecológica de sierra, está escarificada, lavada y limpia, puede comunicarse a ventas@ekhus.com

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Estimados, la semana entrante actualizo precios y oferta disponible, que estuve un poco alejado de la quinua en estos meses. Saludos.

----------


## Juanx_O

Buenas tardes alguno tendrá los precios de quinua en chacra por departamento? 
Gracias.

----------


## Juanx_O

Buenas tardes, ya tendrá el dato sobre precios y ofertas disponibles? 
Muchas gracias.

----------


## fundolosrosales

Buenos dias, tenemos producción de quinua blanca, roja y negra. Nos gustaria saber que tipo desean y la cantidad requerida. 
Atte.
César Escobar
Fundo Los Rosales
Telfs.  958318029 Rpc - #980035235 Rpm

----------


## jflor7

por favor enviar precios a gaenka1972@outlook.com

----------


## Annie RS

Hola Marlis soy Annie Reano Stoll busco quinoa roja organica y quinoa negra organica para exportacion.
Por favor escribeme a mi correo  anamaria0223@gmail.com
Skype: annie.reano.stoll
gracias!

----------


## Annie RS

Favor enviar informacion de la quinoa organica a anamaria0223@gmail.com gracias.

----------


## Orison San Juan Guzmán

Favor enviar informacion de quinua organica roja negra y blanca, ademas de las 3 tambien en convencional.  
Precio Local.  
Correo: osanjuan@likingfoods.com  
Gracias 
Atte. 
Orison San Juan

----------


## jami2o

hola Juan  
tenemos una producción de quinua blanca en el valle de acobardaba - huancavelica mas 200 hectáreas y en proceso de certificación con ceres a travez  de DESCO si esta interesado en esta producción escribe y te algo el contacto ya que Alisur a venido a ofrecer pero muy bajos sus preciso   jami2o@me.com
jose Machuca

----------


## amazoniafood

Buenas tardes nuestra empresa está en la búsqueda de proveedores de los siguientes granos andinos, para la fabricación de nuestra granola, queremos hacer pedidos mensuales y que se irán incrementándose mes a mes.
Los productos son los siguientes:
Trigo Atómico: 168.70 kilos
Avena en Hojuelas: 378.46 kilos
Quinua pop: 88.31 kilos
Canihua pop: 44.15 kilos
Kiwicha pop: 44.15 kilos
Ajonjoli: 33.12 kilos
Linasa: 11.04 kilos
Maca en hojuelas: 31 kilos
Aguaymanto deshidratado: 17.50 kilos
Mango deshidratado: 16.50 kilos
Papaya deshidratada 10.50 kilos
Yacon en hojuelas: 38.00 kilos
Mamey deshidratado: 10.50 kilos
Macambo tostado: 14.00 kilos
Nibs de Cacao endulzado con jarabe de Yacon: 35.00 kilos
Sacha Inchi con Chocolate: 7.00 kilos
Enviar correo electrónico a: sales@amazoniafood.com
 A la espera de sus comentarios.

----------


## Raffolf

Estimada Marlys, seria importante un correo o un numero de contacto para poder ubicarte, o si puedes llámame por favor 948713449, Rafael Araujo.

----------

